# Newbie question - DB1037



## snowaybill (Jul 26, 2009)

What models and years (going back to around 2004) of Jeep will handle my Snoway DB1037A 7 1/2 ' with power down? I've had it on 1996, 97 and 99 Tahoes.
Will any Jeep handle it?
Also, was there a change in Jeep front axles and suspension going back 5 to 10 years ago that I should know about for plowing? I'd like to get a Jeep this time.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

snowaybill;789704 said:


> What models and years (going back to around 2004) of Jeep will handle my Snoway DB1037A 7 1/2 ' with power down? I've had it on 1996, 97 and 99 Tahoes.
> Will any Jeep handle it?
> Also, was there a change in Jeep front axles and suspension going back 5 to 10 years ago that I should know about for plowing? I'd like to get a Jeep this time.


What are the first two ditgits in the serial number? Maybe MT?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

A Jeep and a Tahoe are 2 different things I think a 7.5' Plow on a Jeep would be too heavy and hard to push... That's just my opinion though


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

exmark1;789825 said:


> A Jeep and a Tahoe are 2 different things I think a 7.5' Plow on a Jeep would be too heavy and hard to push... That's just my opinion though


Snoways are a _little_ different weight wise then the Hiniker


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeeps have NO problem pushing a 7 1/2 plow
All jeep wranglers had a D30 F axle Except for Rubicons they have a D44. the D 30 will work just fine.

Jeeps from 97 to present have coil springs. Jeeps before 97 have leaf springs. Which is better?... Coil

you will be over weight with a 7 1/2 plow


----------

